# How do I create a template with different sized stones



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Hi,
I have been doing rhinestone transfers for a few months. I have a Roland GX24 cutter and Winpcsign pro software. I love the look of transfers that use 2 different sized stones. I just done know how to do that with my current software, how is this normally done? Is there software that will do that, or is it just a matter of manually placing the template circles in different spots?

Does anyone make their own templates and can tell me how this is done? 

Thanks,
kim


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

It is faily easy. You need a different layer for each color anspd sixpze, it works I think best with sticky flock. Give each size stone a different color. Put a box around the whole design in another color. send one color at a time to the cutter, hit the shift key to select the cut box color. You cut one layer at a time.

So if you have a letter with 6ss and 10 ss, give the 10 ss one color in the design, the 6 a second color, the box a 3rd. Cut each layer out of flock.

Place the first template down, fillet, pick up, line up the second layer, fill pick up.

I recomed you go check out Matt's video's at the rhinestone world. They are on you tube. He does a great job of showing the layering of stick flock.


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Thanks

I understand how to cut and lay them, but was more concerned with the software used for different sized stones. How do you do that without individually picking the stones? 

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, not that easy at the moment. You can use the lasso tool to select groups of stones, shange the golor or size otpr both. The new upgrade is easier. Itallows you to select like stones. Scott at rhinestone designz made a video about how the new features are going to work. 2 in particular of selecting groups of stones and cutting all the layers of a template at 1 time. Not sure I am allowed to post the link for the video, but if you go watch it, see if that helps for what you want to do. Otherwise, it is all manual right now of selecting which stones you want to change. I have not found a quick or easy way to do it. I am sure someone with more experiance might have a better answer.


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Thanks again. I know how to use the lasso tool. Just wondering if there was an automated way to do that. Always looking for the shortcuts

Appreciate the time,
Kim


----------

